# ماهي صفات المحلول القياسي الأولي والثانوي



## كاسبر العلوم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .......
عاجل عاجل ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن المحاليل القياسية تزويدي يها مع جزيل الشكر له


----------



## 83moris (31 ديسمبر 2012)

المحلول القياسي الاولي
1-الوزن الجزيئي عالي
2-ثابت حراريا
3-لة وزن جزيئي معلوم


----------



## كاسبر العلوم (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## farouq dabag (27 يناير 2013)

شروط المادة القياسية الأولية1- ذات تركيبة معروف ويسهل الحصول عليها بدرجة عالية من النقاوة (100%)أو من السهل تنقيتها بعد الكشف أو معرفة الشوائب التي تحتويها بحيث لاتتجاوز(0.1-0.2)%كما يسهل تجفيفها (110-120oC) وحفظها في حالة نقية، ومن الصعب أن تتوفر هذه المميزات في المواد المائية Hydrated لأن من الصعب التخلص من الرطوبة السطحية تماماً بدون أن يحدث انحلال جزئي.
2- أن تكون المادة غير متميعة Non hygroscopic كما يجب أن لاتكون قابلة لأي تغير فيها خلال عملية الوزن.
3- يجب أن تكون المادة سهلة الذوبان في الماء تحت الظروف التي تستعمل فيها.
4- يجب أن يكون وزنها المكافئ كبير حتى تصبح أخطاء الوزن في حدود الإهمال.
5- أن يكون التفاعل مع المادة القياسية من التفاعلات التي تظهر تماماً عند نقطة التكافؤ Stoichoimetric point وان يتم بسرعة وان يكون خطأ المعايرة صغير يمكن إهماله أو يمكن حسابه بدقة.
6- يجب أن لايكون محلول المادة القياسية الأولية ملوناً قبل أو بعد انتهاء عملية المعايرة منعاً لتداخل لونها مع لون الدليل المستعمل لإيجاد نقطة انتهاء التفاعل .
7- يجب ألا تتأثر بالضوء ودرجات الحرارة والغبار والمواد العضوية. [SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## farouq dabag (27 يناير 2013)

الطريقة غير المباشرة :تستخدم لتحضير المحاليل القياسية للمركبات الكيميائية التي لا تتوفر فيها إحدى الشروط السابقة الذكر ، و يمكننا تحضير المحاليل القياسية للمركبات النقية الصلبة مثل القلويات التي تعتبر شرهة للماء كهيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو المركبات السائلة الموجودة في محاليل مائية مثل حمض الهيدروكلوريك و حمض الكبريتيك و حمض النيتريك و هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم ...إلخ ،


أو المواد القابلة للتفكك مثل فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين و كذلك المواد السهلة التطاير مثل اليود .
و لتحضير المحاليل القياسية بالطريقة غير المباشرة نتبع الخطوات التالية :
1 – تحضير محلول يزيد تركيزه عن التركيز المطلوب بنسبة 10 – 20 ٪ بالطريقة المباشرة .
2 – يعاير المحلول المحضر باستخدام محلول قياسي محضر بدقة .
3 – يحسب تركيز المحلول المحضر و من ثم يخفف إلى التركيز المطلوب بدقة.
4 – يتم التحقق من تركيز المحلول القياسي الناتج عن التخفيف بمحلول قياسي آخر محضر بدقة و بشكل مسبق


----------



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------

